# مطلوب برامج هندسيه فى البلاستيك وعلم المواد



## jehad_15568 (10 يناير 2008)

ارجو اذا اى شخص عندو اية فكره عن اى برنامج يفيد فى البلاستيك او علم المواد مثل
MD ( Molecular Dynamic) or any software related
ياريت يفيدنا بيها مع شروحها ان امكن
واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## رواء11 (24 مايو 2009)

ياريت باسرع وقت ترسلوها


----------

